# Is this a legitimate virus warning message



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Here it is. I just shut my phone off, rather than saying ok, because I wasn't sure if it was a genuine warning, or some kind of phishing scam, wanting me to hit it so it would download something.

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 5 phone.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you have an AV that you've downloaded from a real Google Play site, run it. The same .apk files that bring you Android apps can also bring malware. I have no idea if our Malware people offer help for phones.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I often see these kinds of popups on my phone. I just bring up the menu and select New Window. That gets rid of it.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Deejay100six said:


> I often see these kinds of popups on my phone. I just bring up the menu and select New Window. That gets rid of it.


I take it you don't think it means I have a virus. I generally don't trust stuff thrown in my face about viruses, unless I installed the program myself, knowingly.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Definitely don't hit INSTALL.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I was just doing some research on the need of an AV for an android phone. What I found out is that 99.9% of the time those popups are just scare tactics to get you to buy their software and that infact you're not infected. 

I also found an article from that the head security engineer of Android that states that there is no need for a AV on a mobile device.
https://www.androidpit.com/is-antivirus-software-necessary-for-android

Personally, I installed Malwarebytes for mobile on my android device.


As any device, as always the best virus protection is safe surfing habits.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

bassfisher6522 said:


> I was just doing some research on the need of an AV for an android phone. What I found out is that 99.9% of the time those popups are just scare tactics to get you to buy their software and that infact you're not infected.
> 
> I also found an article from that the head security engineer of Android that states that there is no need for a AV on a mobile device.
> https://www.androidpit.com/is-antivirus-software-necessary-for-android
> ...


That used to be the case for desktop and laptop PC's. I was told in 1995 I couldn't get a virus by simply surfing the web, which may have been true then, but not now with drive by downloads.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

PC person said:


> That used to be the case for desktop and laptop PC's. I was told in 1995 I couldn't get a virus by simply surfing the web, which may have been true then, but not now with drive by downloads.


My reply was for the android OS and android alone....it had nothing to do with PC's. 

I've never heard of "drive by downloads". Please explain. Although the phrase is very funny in and of itself...I chuckled hard and spit my coffee out. I think you just may have coined a new PC phrase.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This may be what is meant https://blogs.sophos.com/2014/03/26...f-a-drive-by-download-web-attack-infographic/


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

bassfisher6522 said:


> My reply was for the android OS and android alone....it had nothing to do with PC's.
> 
> I've never heard of "drive by downloads". Please explain. Although the phrase is very funny in and of itself...I chuckled hard and spit my coffee out. I think you just may have coined a new PC phrase.


No, I have not 

https://securingtomorrow.mcafee.com/consumer/family-safety/drive-by-download/

But don't feel bad  I never heard of the Pope(the position itself, not who the pope currently was) until the 1992 Sinead O"Connor incident when I was 14, seriously!


----------



## kavin1022 (Feb 14, 2017)

It's not, just close the tab and don't worry about it, clicking the link will usually just take you to the play store link and download their anti virus program


----------

